# Puppy class help



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Nova does "Hey!" where she waves a paw and I think it is super cute. I built if off of "shake" since she already knew that. I don't know if there are any videos out there for how to teach it though. Good luck! It sounds like fun!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

For tricks, of course you need to check out the youtube videos of Jesse the JRT.

I have picked up so many ideas from Jesse.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

There are some great tricks to teach ... Vasco knows tons of stupid pet tricks :smile:. His biggest crowd pleaser at the moment is "spread 'em" (as for a police patdown). He runs over to a chair, puts his front feet up, and waits for me to pat him down. 

Kikopup on Youtube has lots of clicker training vids for tricks, and AgilityIG (member here) has a good video on how to teach your dog to walk with his paws on your feet (I taught this one too) ... it's on the Smooth Sailin' Agility blog.

Good luck!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're looking for something really quick and simple....teaching your pup to jump through a hula hoop is very easy. Hold the hoop a few inches above the ground, (just 2-3 inches, it's important that young pups don't jump high), lead the pup through the hoop with a small treat. Once they walk through several times, start tossing the treat through the hoop while giving a command like 'through'. In no time your puppy will go through the hoop without the treat. whatever trick you choose...don't forget to give joyous praise. Have fun...puppies are great.


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

I've had great fun looking at various youtube sites. Jessie the Jack Russel is an amazing dog! We watched him doing so many useful jobs around the house. Hubby said 'I wish we could train Ruff to do something useful.'

So I have decided to train him to put his toys away! He likes to fetch them anyway so that is good. I put a basket between my legs and said 'leave it' and clicked him when the toy fell in the basket. he soon got the idea. Now if I toss a toy and say 'basket' he pops it into the basket. All I have to do now is try and get him to pick up toys that are lying about, without tossing them first.

I also want to teach peekabo. That sounds so much fun!

We also had a disaster today, I have been in floods of tears, and this is in a new post.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie does "high five" and that is a big crowd pleaser. Poodles love to paw you for a treat so it was easy to train. 

Also "speak" was easy to train, and now i'm working on shaping the "sneeze" he does a lot before had so I can separate and isolate them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

A simple trick but useful in teaching a lot of other tricks is touch.


----------

